# RG's 2019 Journal



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

A little late to the party but here we go. This first post will be a summary of 2019 so far with what few pics I have. I'll try to keep up in real time for the rest of the season.

*Background*
3000 sq ft of 419 in the front; 3000 sq ft of Zeon Zoysia in the back and side.

*Feb 10*
Applied first round of Pre-m with a little post mixed in for good measure.
•Prodiamine 65WG at .205 oz / M
•Simazine 90DF at 0.4 oz / M
•Trimec992 at 1.1 oz / M
•NIS

*Feb 16*
•Applied dolomitic lime at 15# per M.

*Mar 9*
•Scalped 419 to 3/8" with Legacy. "Scalped" Zeon to 1/2".

*Apr 6*
•Cut Bermuda at .125 with Flex 21. Basically down to dirt (and below 😬). Followed this with a cut with my 260SL with groomer set to ground level. Tons of clippings. Got pretty much all of the thatch out and had bare dirt and stolons showing in most places.

*Apr 7*
Second round of Pre-M with some nutrients to help recover from the hard grooming.
•Prodiamine 65WG at .205 oz /M
•0-20-20 KOH at .5# per M
•Humic/Fulvic at 3 oz / M
•Amino and protein supp at 8 oz Per M


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

*Apr 13*
Began cutting weekly. 419 at .25" with the Flex and Zeon at .75" with the 260SL.

*April 27*
Applied first hit of N. Almost twice as green overnight. I was amazed.
•30-0-0 Methylene Urea / Urea Triazone at .5# per M
•0-20-20 KOH at .1# per M
•Iron and Micro Supp at 4 oz per M
•Humic/Fulvic at 3 oz per M
•Amino and Protein supp at 8 oz per


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

*April 30*
Started cutting 2x week. Gonna be a challenge maintaining .25" HOC even with PGR. I travel 1-3 nights a week for work...

The Zeon in the back is just sick with Large Patch. Hit with .4 oz per M of Azoxy. Will follow up in 4 weeks with some Myclobutanil. It looked so awesome last year and it hurts my soul to see it struggling. I know it'll grow out but man...

*May 5*
Snuck in a cut before leaving for the airport at 8:30am. Good thing I have lights on my Flex... :lol: Got some funny looks from neighbors

*May 8*
Got back home from a trip and first thing I did...quick snip. I was in New Mexico for work...76 degrees and low humidity. About sweat out a gallon back in the GA heat.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

*May 9*
This lil feller was digging in my planters this morning...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Full cut front and back. Edging and trimming. Thought about pruning the shrubs but too damn humid. Just pulled a few tall shoots off the hollies. 419 growing like crazy. PGR on deck Sunday after the storms move through. Zeon seems to be healing somewhat from the large patch.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks very nice. Very well maintained home and property. Something to be proud of!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice property indeed!!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@ctrav @Tmank87 thanks gentlemen.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

reidgarner said:


> *April 30*
> Started cutting 2x week. Gonna be a challenge maintaining .25" HOC even with PGR. I travel 1-3 nights a week for work...
> 
> The Zeon in the back is just sick with Large Patch. Hit with .4 oz per M of Azoxy. Will follow up in 4 weeks with some Myclobutanil. It looked so awesome last year and it hurts my soul to see it struggling. I know it'll grow out but man...


I know the feeling! I know you hit it in the fall with a fungicide too. 
I just fertilized today.....maybe try applying fert on it until later in the calendar since it is shaded? Just a thought. Neighbor had it in his empire, who has a service, are probably generously using N.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@jayhawk yep I think I will hold off until later next year. I only did .3# though. I also think the company I had doing the weed control/fert until mid summer last year was hitting it a little too hard, so there might be a lot residual in the soil.

It does look like it's getting better every day. I'll PM you about some Torque :thumbup:


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful yard and landscaping.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@jimbeckel thank you sir 💪


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

So my wife took this candid shot of me last night enjoying the fruits of my labor. Had to share. Looks like it could be a meme.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> So my wife took this candid shot of me last night enjoying the fruits of my labor. Had to share. Looks like it could be a meme.


Meme:
What the heck did I just do...

Just finished but looks like it will be ready for another cut in an hour...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

ctrav said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> > So my wife took this candid shot of me last night enjoying the fruits of my labor. Had to share. Looks like it could be a meme.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Gave the Flex a little backlap today. Was pulling some of the thicker shoots. Cutting paper like a dream now.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Early morning fert and squirt on the 419. Cocktail:

•30-0-0 Methylene Urea / Urea Triazone @ .4# per M
•0-20-20 Phos acid / KOH @ .1# per M
•Iron and micro supp @ 4 oz per M
•Amino supp at 8 oz per M
•Flurprimidol / Trinexepac PGR @ .3 oz per M


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Changed trans fluid in the Flex. Leaking a little bit around the plug, so I replaced both the plug and the o ring. Still leaks 🤷‍♂️.

Quick trim after being at the pool all day. Couple of beauty shots:


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Vertical stripes finally starting to show.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Vertical stripes finally starting to show.


Looking good!


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice looking property! I also got large patch on my palisades zoysia spring 2018 and rust on it spring 2019 even after the two recommended fall fungicide apps. Both times it grew out of it but not a fun start to the lawn season. Do you know of any strategies for better prevention of this spring fungus that seems to hit every year?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Ortho-Doc thanks sir!

I applied an app of Myclobutanil around Sep 1 and then an app of Azoxystrobin around Oct 1 last fall. I've hit with Azoxy about a month ago and am planning to hit some Tebuconazole tomorrow.

After doing some research about the best fungicides for large patch, I am going to try the following this fall and next spring:

Aug 1 - Prostar
Sep 1 - Tebuconazole
Oct 1 - Azoxy
Feb 1- Prostar
Mar 1 - Tebuconazole
apr 1 - azoxy
May 1 - Prostar

I am also going to keep total N to 2 lbs per m this year. And I won't make my first application of N next spring until May 15.

Hopefully all this will help. But at the end of the day, my area in question only gets 3-4 hours of sunlight a day, so I'm paddling upstream already.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@reidgarner thanks for the strategy. My area susceptible to BP also gets more shade and stays more wet. It was crazy rainy this spring here in SC. Now it's high 90s with not a drop of rain in sight. Mother nature is a I formidable opponent!

I think limiting total N, delaying N until full green up, and starting a spring preventative fungicide program is a great idea.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Front yard looks great how steep is your grade?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Passat774 thanks! It's steeper than it looks in the pictures. Rises about 5-6 feet over 25 linear feet.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

NG Impatiens finally starting to get some nice blooms on them.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> NG Impatiens finally starting to get some nice blooms on them.


Love nice looking flowers. Great job...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Last weekend I applied a blanket of a wetting agent (Regal Tension Aid) at 1 oz per M. I can already tell a difference in the infiltration rate after a couple hard showers this week. Also ground feels softer.

Hit with a fert and PGR cocktail on Wednesday evening to get ahead of all the rain coming this weekend.
• 30-0-0 Harness (Methylene Urea/ Urea Triazone) @ .4# per M
• 0-20-20 Phos Acid / KOH @ .1# per M
• Iron / Multi Supp @ 3 oz per M
• Amino & Protein Supp @ 8 oz per M
• PGR: T-Nex and F-Prime (that's my guess of what the generic will be called when Sepro loses patent &#128514 @ .46 oz per M
• Humic / Fulvic @ 3 oz per M


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

A few shots from around the front yard after a heavy T-storm rolled through:


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Back has healed from large patch. Still have a "patchy" color in it. Light and dark green scattered and can't figure out what it is.





Zoysia to Bermuda transition on the side yard. Bermuda at .25 and zoysia at .75

Pulled a couple plugs last weekend and filled with sand. Check out the spread already!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

ctrav said:


> reidgarner said:
> 
> 
> > NG Impatiens finally starting to get some nice blooms on them.
> ...


Thanks sir! I think annual color makes a big difference in a landscape.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Ordered some Mirimichi Release 9-0-1 C to throw in my next spray app. Can't wait to try it. Have heard the results are awesome.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Curious what your spray app looks like with the addition of the Mirimichi. Looks intriguing.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Curious what your spray app looks like with the addition of the Mirimichi. Looks intriguing.


Planning just to add it in to everything else. Harness, 0-0-20, PGR, Iron/Micros, and Aminos. Will probably leave out the Humic until I test how it mixes.

I've been told it basically amps up everything in your spray mix and adds in carbon.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice. Looking forward to your review of it.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Aerified front and back. Raked up all of the cores. Spread 80 lbs of Mirimichi CarbonizPN per M and drug it into the holes with a drag mat. Spread 1# per M of 38-0-0 ureaform and 6# per M of Anderson's BlackGypsum. In 7 days I will hit with a recovery blend of 0-20-20 Phos Acid / KOH at .5 # per M, Amino supp, and Mirimichi 9-0-1 C.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Where / how did you find someone to aerify. Cant seem to locate anyone in the Charlotte area.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@Tmank87 I borrowed the machine from a friend. Does Home Depot close to you have walk behind aerators you can rent?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@reidgarner yeah they do


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

One week post aerification. On Saturday I applied the following:
-Harness 30-0-0 @ .2 # per M
-0-20-20 Phos Acid / KOH @ .5 # per M
- Mirimichi Release 9-0-1 C @ 4 oz per M
-Mirimichi nutri Kelp @ 2 oz per M (got a free sample from a distributor and just threw it in)
-Iron and Micros Supp @ 6 oz per M
-Amino and Protein supp at 15 oz per M.
-Legacy PGR @ .46 oz per M

All of this seems to have boosted recovery really well. The color drastically improved almost overnight. We got 1" of rain sunday evening and now the stripes are screaming.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Zeon finally looks good enough to post some pics. Single/double stripes!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good RG...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Night stripes!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice!! &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@ctrav 💪💪 thanks sir


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Looks great! Are you still cutting the zoysia at .75"?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

SC Grass Loon said:


> Looks great! Are you still cutting the zoysia at .75"?


Thanks! Yep, still at .75. I'm hitting hard with PGR so I should be able to keep it there rest of the season.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Good morning.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Wow awesome lawn. The sprayer in one of your pics. Did you build it yourself or buy?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@agrassman thanks sir!

Built the sprayer myself. Took the inspiration from @Mightyquinn . Here is that thread:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1973

@wardconnor also has a video on his YouTube channel detailing a build of a similar setup. His is a little different with a much bigger boom, but gives you the basic idea that you can riff off of to build what is best for you.

@95mmrenegade has probably the sweetest homemade sprayer. Used his welding skills to make a dedicated cart the houses his:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4714&hilit=95mmrenegade

Mine is a 2 nozzle boom that sprays about a 40" swath, which works best for my yard.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like LOTM nominee

I see you have a backlap machine. I did mine last weekend, my hd, old corded Sears drill was smoking....and new Ryobi cordless wouldn't turn it. So I have to wonder if you're using a drill, are you really getting a good adjustment?


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@jayhawk so funny story on the Neary. When I bought one of my Lockes years ago when I had my business, the guy threw it in for free. I never used it. When I sold my business in 08 the guy who bought me out took it and kept it at his shop. When I bought my Toro last year I texted him asking if he still had it and he said "yep been sitting unused since I got it from you. You can have it back." So 10 years later I get it back from him. Worked like a champ.

It really does make a huge difference. I burnt up a brand new Ryobi before I had the Neary.

If you ever want to use it let me know.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Very very nice lawn you have! The back yard setup you have is awesome too. Is the fence aluminum? Looking to replace our wooden fence in the back and thought about doing something similar.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@ZachUA thanks sir! Yes, back fence is aluminum. I had it installed by a fence contractor but I've heard It's very easy to install.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Bermuda is doing pretty good for first of October. 90+ degrees helps. Would still love to nuke it and put in Zoysia. Maybe next year.

Last year at this time I was totally eat up with Leaf Spot. I had put out an app of Trinexipac around Sep 5, and I think that's what started it. Saw in a UGA study that late season apps of PGR can exacerbate leaf spot. This year my last app of Legacy was Aug 13th and I've hit 2 prevent apps of Azoxy. So far no sign of leaf spot. I just worry about resistance build up since Azoxy is the only residential labeled fungicide that's worth a shit for leaf
Spot.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Your lawn is looking great.

I kinda chuckle at your comment around nuking it and putting in zoysia.. i have both common bermuda and zeon zoysia and absolutely prefer my zeon. bermuda grows 3x faster and gets super leggy. Then again... killing bermuda is a challenge in and of itself and depending on the variety of zoysia you might have to sod, which gets expensive.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@raymondthanks! I have Zeon in the back and it looks 10x better than the Bermuda, especially right now at the end of the season when the Bermuda starts to get leggy. I actually did a reset scalp on the Bermuda on aug 25th and that has helped a lot.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zoysia will be easy out front....I am assuming the house faces west, plenty of sun. If so like mine, I havent bothered with fungcide in that area....so far, no need.

Bermuda front looking great (for Bermuda  )


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@jayhawk yes, faces almost due west. It gets 7 hrs of sun at least. If I could cut down that street tree I'd probably get 8 or more.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

reidgarner said:


> Bermuda is doing pretty good for first of October. 90+ degrees helps. Would still love to nuke it and put in Zoysia. Maybe next year.
> 
> Last year at this time I was totally eat up with Leaf Spot. I had put out an app of Trinexipac around Sep 5, and I think that's what started it. Saw in a UGA study that late season apps of PGR can exacerbate leaf spot. This year my last app of Legacy was Aug 13th and I've hit 2 prevent apps of Azoxy. So far no sign of leaf spot. I just worry about resistance build up since Azoxy is the only residential labeled fungicide that's worth a s--- for leaf
> Spot.


If you got rid of the bermuda, what kind of zoysia would you install?

I really want zoysia myself, but wasn't sure which type was best for striping. Emerald or z52 does really well here.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@ZachUA I have Zeon in my back and it is great. Darkest color of the zoysias and doesn't produce excess thatch like Emerald. Good shade tolerance which is the main reason I chose it for the back. So that would be my first choice if I ever do the front.

That being said, I LOVE the look of a wide bladed zoysia like Meyer, Empire, or El Toro. My front gets enough sun to support a wide blade so it'd be a tough decision between that and Zeon.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Cool thanks for the recommendation! I don't like teh thatch that emerald makes.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I have Zeon and love it. It's fine blade grass and slower than Bermuda. Works in sun and shade at my house and doesn't regular lots of N.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Changed out the seasonal color beds and pots/baskets on the front porch. Wife did the Halloween decorations.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Nicely done &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Very nice - we planted similar flowers around our mailbox - looks great


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@ctrav @raymond thanks gentlemen 👍


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Got the leaves cleaned up today. Color still looks pretty good. Haven't mowed in 2 weeks


----------

